# Bilder mit "Löchern" überlagern



## delektron (10. Juni 2004)

*Bilder mit "Löchern" überlangern*

Hallo,

wie kann ich in PS ein Bild mit einem Loch in der mitte auf ein Hintegrund so platzieren, dass der Hintergrund durch diese Loch durchscheint?

Beispielsweise wenn man ein Ring (also ein Kreis mit Stroke) über ein Hintergrund legen möchte.

Habe es mit einem Kreis mit weisser Farbe und blauem Stroke  versucht, welches ich auf ein Hintergrund gemalt habe.  Bekomme es aber nicht hin dass die weisse Farbe transparent wird.

Ausserdem was macht man falls schon ein vorhandenes Bild existiert, kann man da irgendwie einstellen welche Bereiche transparent sein sollen?


----------



## kirchel (10. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen 

Also zu den Transparenten bereichen gibt es hier schon ein Tutorial, solltest aber auch bei der suche unter dem begriff  "Ebenenmasken" das richtige finden.
Hier der Link zum Tutorial 

Ich habe aber dein Problem nicht so genau verstanden, was meinst du mit  "Stroke"?

Kannst ja nochmal was genauerbeschreiben wenn dir das Tut nicht weiter hilft


----------



## delektron (10. Juni 2004)

danke - habe es so hinbekommen (nach der Anleitung),  ist aber sehr umständlich. ..
das mit dem Nachpinseln. Kann man nicht eine bestimmte Farbe als Transparent einstellen ?

Wenn man zum Beispiel ein Bild vom Gefängnis-Gitter hat (auf weissem Hintergrund), und möchte das Gitter nun  vor einem Foto legen (Bush oder so  ).

Stroke = Rand


----------



## prax (10. Juni 2004)

Du kannst das auch so machen:
1. Das Bild das du als Vordergrund haben willst  kopieren (Auswahl/alles auswählen un dann Strg+C).
2. Du erstellst ein neues Bild (Datei/Neu) und wählst transparent als hintergrund und klickst auf OK..
3. Du wählst das Loch mit dem runden Auswahlwerkzeug aus und drückst Entf.
4. Du erstellst eine neue Ebene UNTER der ersten und fügst dort das Bild ein das du im Loch sehen wilst.
5. jetzt kannst du das Bild noch ein bisschen verschieben.

PS.: Wenn das Loch nicht ganz rund sein soll, kannst dus auch mit dem Radiergummi machen.


----------



## kirchel (10. Juni 2004)

Ja du kannst das Gitter freistellen und dann über den Busch legen. Ich würde sagen da gibt es aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten, ob nun mit Maske oder ohne.

Wenn es darum geht eine bestimme Farbe zu löschen, bzw. transparent zu machen, würde ich einfach über 
>>Farbberreichauswahl die Farbe Auswählen und löschen, oder mit hilfe der auswahl eine Maske erstellen.

Kannst es aber auchmit nem Pfad machen, das bleibt aber dir überlassen.


----------



## King Euro (10. Juni 2004)

Oder du nimmst den Zauberstab, sagst:"Hokus Pokus", gibst oben bei Toleranz einen passenden Wert ein (einfach ein wenig rumprobieren), nimmst das Häkchen bei Benachbart raus und klickst die Farbe an, die du nicht haben willst.
Jetzt nochmal "Hokus Pokus" sagen und dabei die Entfernen-Taste dücken.

Fertig!


----------



## delektron (10. Juni 2004)

das mit dem Ausschneiden und auf transparenten Hintergrund einfügen hat geklappt. Trotzdem ist es alles etwas umständlicher bei PS, bei PaintShopPro ging das viel einfacher...

danke nochmals


----------



## sondermann (13. Juni 2004)

Es IST einfach. Wie kirchel sagt: mit Zauberstab auf die Farbe klicken - auf Ebenenmaske erstellen klicken, fertig. Mit weniger als zwei Mausklicks wirds in keinem Programm gehen.


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (13. Juni 2004)

erst einen kreis in der obersten ebene erstellen, dann in den fülloptionen einen STROKE einstellen den du haben willst und dann über der ebenenpalette den wert "FÜLLEN" runtersetzen auf 0 % das gewerleistet das nur der stroke bleibt und das innere transparent wird....
wenn du allgemein etwas transparenter erscheinen lassen willst musst du den wert  daneben "OPACITY" (im englischen) runtersetzen auf eine kleine % zahl... das ist er einfachste und schnellste weg!


----------



## oracle (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo FaLLeNaNgeL,
Deine Anleitung hört sich sehr einfachan, aber wie / wo kann ich den
Rand (Stroke) bei den Fülloptionen einstellen? 
Kann das nirgends finden! (hab PS 7)

Auch das "FÜLLEN" kann ich nicht finden. Oder liegt es
daran, dass es eine andere Version ist?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

oracle


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Juni 2004)

"Stroke" ist der Ebenenstil "Kontur" und mit "Füllen" ist, denke ich mal, der Regler "Fläche" (unter der Deckkraft) gemeint.


----------



## oracle (23. Juni 2004)

Vieln Dank schonmal radde,

jetzt habe ich die 5 Ringe (möchte die olympischen Ringe darstellen)
richtig da. Nur jetzt nimmt die Kontor ausschliesslich die Hintergrundfarbe
an, da ich das ja 100% transparent gemacht habe.

Kann ich die Ringe jetzt noch irgendwie einfach "färben".

---> oracle <---


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juni 2004)

Das verstehe ich jetzt leider nicht ganz. Aber mal so als Vermutung:
Du kannst doch über den Ebenstil "Kontur" auch noch die Konturfarbe festlegen ...


----------



## oracle (24. Juni 2004)

Danke, hatte das Kontur ganz unten übersehen. hehe

Jetzt sieht das schon ziemlich gut aus, nur jetzt müssen
Teile der Ringe noch über- und untererinander.
D.h. alle Ringe kreuzen sich ja 2 mal. Und einmal muss
der erste Ring, das andere mal der zweite Ring "oben" sein.

Habe jetzt jeden Ring in einer Ebene. Wie kann ich
Teile einer Ebene über die andere, und andere Teile drunter machen.

Mit Ausschneiden/Einfügen geht es nicht, weil dann die
Kontur sich völlig verformt. Genauso wenn ich mit dem Radiergummi
was wegmache.


----------



## d-minded (24. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist ein Problem, da sich ja dann die Kontur der neuen Form anpasst. Ich glaube nicht, dass es da über Löschen oder Radieren eine Lösung gibt...


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juni 2004)

Mit anderen Worten:
Du solltest die Kontur nicht über die Ebenenstile sondern über "Bearbeiten" => "Kontur füllen" erstellen. Dann hast du die Konturen auf eigenen Ebenen bzw. als gefüllte Pixel. Somit passen sie sich nicht den neuen Formen an.


----------

